# Feeling Weird About My Husband's Wet Dream



## YinPrincess

Title says it all... My husband had a wet dream this morning and I'm feeling... Strange about it...

Yesterday when he came home from work he was exceptionally happy and giddy. This was weird in and of itself... My husband's usual personality is meloncholy, negative, tired, moody and edgy. (He's always been like this). Even when I try to be playful with him he usually just acts annoyed but tolerant. (Think of a playful lion cub pulling the tail of the old grouchy lion) 

After a few hours at home he was back to his usual self. Quiet, disengaged, boring. LoL!

Fast forward to this morning. I got up early to feed the baby and when she was back asleep I crawled into bed with him. We were lying there, spooned, when I noticed he, uhm, seemed to have "morning wood". I thought... "Ooh, we might get to have morning sex!" (My favorite, yet very rarely happens). So, he grinded up against me like once or twice and then I heard him snoring. "Oh well", I thought.

A few minutes later he was scratching an itch and I noticed his hand was wet. It startled me! I said "why is your hand wet?" And he replied, "I just had a wet dream!" I giggled in disbelief, but then he said he was dreaming that he was in a restaurant where I was working and we started to get it on... Initially, I was flattered, but then my mind started wondering back to when he was so happy after work. Did he really dream about me, or was there something else on his mind?

I know I'm probably making this way more uncomfortable in my mind then it needs to be. Our sex life has been awesome, but different lately, and the last time we made love was 3 days ago. Before today he says his last wet dream was probably more than a decade ago...

He also mentioned that he'd been combining Saint John's Wort, Vitamin B6 and Valerian Root, which supposedly gives you vivid dreams.

I think I'll try it... LoL!!!

Put my mind at ease... I'm just making a bigger deal of this than I should be, right? Why is something nagging at me inside? :scratchhead:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

you're going to get upset over an involuntary reaction?


----------



## YinPrincess

I'm not upset... I feel weird about it and I don't know why.

I certainly didn't let him know I felt weird... I thought it was pretty funny, actually! LoL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

well if you have sex regularly and it's been longer than usual, the body was looking for a way to expel the semen so it can produce more

he was stimulated sexually before falling asleep so obviously the combo of the two factors led to a wet dream, he had no choice in the matter


----------



## YinPrincess

I know it's involuntary, lol! Just the fact that it happened is kind of strange, that's all.

I think the way he was acting yesterday maybe is why I feel weird about it. He was so different, but I just figured it was the Saint John's Wort.

I didn't think men had wet dreams beyond puberty or sexual starvation. I guess I'm just really surprised! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

I've had a few in my adulthood

one time my penis head was glued to my undies, was a touch painful taking them off


----------



## Wanting1

You can't control your dreams. I've had a few erotic dreams where I've woken up and thought, "Where the hell did that come from?"


----------



## YinPrincess

I'm aware of that, lol!

I guess, after some contemplation, I'm wondering if it's related to his chipper mood yesterday and the St. John's Wort...

Of course, I do have anxiety problems, and anything out of the usual run of things tends to trigger it. I was a bit triggered yesterday when he came home. Now my mind is on overload.

I'm not upset or trying to control it at all. Just trying to make sense of it, I guess. LoL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnnycomelately

YinPrincess said:


> I didn't think men had wet dreams beyond puberty or sexual starvation. I guess I'm just really surprised!


I don't have wet dreams because I am an enthusiastic masturbater, but if you don't get it all out yourself, or in your missus it comes (excuse the pun) of its own accord.

This is an issue that the Catholic church frets about, because priests aren't supposed to ejaculate, but of course they do...one way or another.

How long had it been since you had sex?


----------



## YinPrincess

3 days... Actually, we seem to be having more sex now than before, (which was once every two weeks or so on average).

The sex has also been different - I can't put my finger on it, but he's been more... Dominant? I don't know if that is the right word to use.

Typically, we have oral, then have sex. After baby was born sex hurt me, so we just had oral. Now he goes back and forth between making love to me, then pulling me up and guiding me to perform more oral on him... And at least a few times he's talked about ejaculating on my breasts, or using my breasts to stimulate his manhood.

We've been together for 2 years and all this stuff is new. And as I stated before I get kind of anxious when things are different. I have NOT told him these feelings.

Maybe it's related. Maybe not. I think I'm just perpetually fearful of him cheating and/or lying to me... We had some issues like that in the past. (Not cheating on his part, but definitely overstepping some boundaries).

I think that was more than I wanted to say, off the topic. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down

Wanting a Strong Marriage said:


> You can't control your dreams. I've had a few erotic dreams where I've woken up and thought, "Where the hell did that come from?"


I've been elbowed in the back of the head a few times for moaning or saying something in my sleep..sometimes an old girlfriends name or a friend's name..But how can you help it when your dreaming?

Usually the dreams are better than the wake up call


----------



## humanbecoming

I always understood a "wet dream" to be wetting the bed.... 

Sounds like the combo of your husband and you not having sex for three days, plus the stimulation of him being hard and pressing against you kept him stimulated. I am a guy that produces lots of pre cum in those kinds of circumstances... Perhaps that is why his hand was wet.... The lack of sex for a few days, a really sexy dream, and him pressing against you just kept his engine revving!


----------



## Lon

geek down said:


> I've been elbowed in the back of the head a few times for moaning or saying something in my sleep..sometimes an old girlfriends name or a friend's name..But how can you help it when your dreaming?
> 
> Usually the dreams are better than the wake up call


yeah nothing worse for being punished while you sleep for something you have no control over.

I used to have problems breathing at night because my health took a dive (mostly from lack of sleep and stress), so what did she do when I "snored"? Big elbow to the ribs to wake me up. Thanks. When I complained she said its the only thing that makes me stop... NO actually it is prolonging my lack of sleep and stress and making it worse, but she was just too shortsighted to understand such things. I sleep like a baby now, and I don't think I "snore" any longer because when I FINALLY got the surgery I was on the waiting list for it fixed the problem.


----------



## Lon

humanbecoming said:


> I always understood a "wet dream" to be wetting the bed....


no, wet dream specifically refers to ejaculation while you are sleeping, not pee, not just precum, the real stuff.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Wet Dream - Kip Addotta - YouTube


----------



## chillymorn

sounds like he had a good nights sleep. coupled with your spooning and him falling back asleep.

I think you cause it!!!!

now make him give you a wet nondream tonight. so you can get some good sleep!


----------



## YinPrincess

Geek - I've had dreams like that, too. About my ex - not pleasant and always left me feeling pretty guilty in the mornings. :/ 

Human - I think that I'm going to read your post here when I start to feel anxious. That's all it is and nothing more! 

Lon - that's messed up. I would never do that to my hubby. If she was so bothered by it she could at least take the couch! My hubby has the same problems - he keeps way too much stress bottled in and he doesn't sleep very well as a result. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

AR - I've seen that video before! Too funny! (And clever)! 

Thanks, Chilly! I thought I was ready for some lovin' this morning, I'm definitely pouncing him when he gets home!  This is definitely kind of a turn on. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

